# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  squam lake

## steveR

On Golden Pond.  Yesterday.

----------


## Petri

Beautiful!

Could be from here, although we get more yellow and less green.  They say the more yellow the colour, the more "native" the three is to our climate.

----------


## JEK

I can't really compete, but this was my view driving back from Ohio on I-68 in West Virginia. Not too bad for an iPhone camera while going 77 miles an hour :)

----------


## steveR

Bonus points awarded for work over 70 mph!

----------


## MIke R

I was there on Tuesday working on the boat....Squam Lake is a one of a kind for sure...and right in our backyard..where do you keep your boat?

----------


## andynap

iPhone shots from the car is illegal in Ohio. Same as texting.

----------


## MIke R

we both like the red house...LOL

----------


## MIke R

oh what a difference a thousand feet of elevation makes..this is Stinson Lake this afternoon...only about 20 minutes from Squam lake....and the foliage is just about done


http://www.bruhawachet.com/webcam.htm

----------


## JEK

> iPhone shots from the car is illegal in Ohio. Same as texting.




I know, that's why I did it in West Virginia.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> iPhone shots from the car is illegal in Ohio. Same as texting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I did it in West Virginia.




I know- you said so.

----------


## tim

WOW!

----------


## GramChop

beautiful photographs, sra!  thanks!!!

----------

